# 2005 555 Internal Brake cable



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Howdy all. I recently picked up a 2005 Look 555. My question, do you run full length housing for the rear brake? Even with an endcap on the 5mm housing, it still slides into the frame. What am I missing here? Any internal cable setup tips???
thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*duh..*



capt_phun said:


> Howdy all. I recently picked up a 2005 Look 555. My question, do you run full length housing for the rear brake? Even with an endcap on the 5mm housing, it still slides into the frame. What am I missing here? Any internal cable setup tips???
> thanks!


If a cable housing threads into the front opening and out the rear then there is no choice but to run a full length brake housing - there's no cable stops. That's the way my KG 461 and 381 both worked.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Duh right back at you. 
Just seems weird to run full length housing in a road frame. Every gram counts & that is more weight that I don't want to be adding when I already topping the scales at a fat 148 pounds


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Nope, full housing it is.
I have a 555 and that's the way it's supposed to run.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks all, I figured such I was just wondering if their was some special stops available from Look but seems like there is not. Oh well.


----------

